# Nickels



## jimdoc (Feb 7, 2011)

This is funny;

http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/02/02/how-much-is-a-nickel-worth-more-than-five-cents-video/
(This link no longer works)

I really like nickels!

Jim


----------



## Fournines (Feb 7, 2011)

Copper pennies are worth $0.03 today.

Anybody want to go in on this auction?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Copper-Pennies-Cents-Below-spot-250-000-Face-Value-/270701533969?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item3f07119b11#ht_920wt_1141


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fournines said:


> Copper pennies are worth $0.03 today.
> 
> Anybody want to go in on this auction?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Copper-Pennies-Cents-Below-spot-250-000-Face-Value-/270701533969?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item3f07119b11#ht_920wt_1141



I wouldn't touch it. :twisted:


----------



## Irons (Feb 7, 2011)

Fournines said:


> Copper pennies are worth $0.03 today.
> 
> Anybody want to go in on this auction?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Copper-Pennies-Cents-Below-spot-250-000-Face-Value-/270701533969?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item3f07119b11#ht_920wt_1141


You could cement a lot of PMs with those. :mrgreen:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Irons said:


> Fournines said:
> 
> 
> > Copper pennies are worth $0.03 today.
> ...




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irons (Feb 7, 2011)

AuMINIMayhem said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > Fournines said:
> ...



The new ones are Copper plated Zinc. That will work as well. :mrgreen: 

BTW, I think it might be illegal to do it though.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Feb 10, 2011)

Destroying pennies(or nickels) is a crime punishable by ten years in prison.

LOL!!!!!!....if anyone of you goes to prison for destroying pennies I promess to visit you and send you different women for conjugal visit,whisky,big cigars,design clothes....

Behave yourselves.

Manuel


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 10, 2011)

Fournines said:


> Copper pennies are worth $0.03 today.
> 
> Anybody want to go in on this auction?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Copper-Pennies-Cents-Below-spot-250-000-Face-Value-/270701533969?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item3f07119b11#ht_920wt_1141



So its $250,000 worth of pennies for $575,525. It takes 5-6 semi's to ship. There is a $5000 non refundable deposit. According to the seller only 95% of the weight is copper. And lastly he clearly states its illegal to melt it down for scrap value. Sounds like a overall win to me(pause-not)


----------



## Drewbie (Feb 10, 2011)

The Mexican 20 centavo Cu/Al/Ni coin has been superceded (2009) by a stainless steel version.

http://www.banxico.org.mx/billetes-y-monedas/informacion-general/billetes-y-monedas-de-fabricacion-actual/billetes-y-monedas-de-fabricacion-actual/monedas/moneda-20-centavos.html

92% Cu 6% Al 2% Ni

By my reckoning, 1.085kg of these have a face value of US$6 but yield $10 (1kg) of copper (at today's rate).

Plenty of them still in circulation, too.

Not sure if Mexico has a "do not melt" law.


----------



## rasanders22 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ive actually been seperating my pre-82 pennies for some time now. Their Cu content makes them worth about 3 1/2 cents. Not a bad investment really. 2 50 cent roles is actually worth about 3.50. Now if only I could do that with stacks of 100 dollar bills. 

But it is illegal for US citizens to melt US currency. The secret service are the only ones allowed to melt our currency within the USA. I have heard of people sending their junk silver coins over seas to have it melted and purified. I would assume if Jean-Claire in France melts down US currency the secret service cant touch him.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 23, 2011)

There's nothing new in this world, melting down or recycling old currency has been done for years both by governments and by individuals especially when precious metals are involved.
Virtually all the silver currency here in the UK was melted down back in the 70s and 80s by various people all of whom made loads of money doing it but the government got there first and melted tonnage down to help pay off the war loans after the last world war. Illegal or not if the coins are worth more as scrap than currency someone will pot them eventually, excuse the pun but it's easy money!


----------



## Malais (Mar 23, 2011)

It's the year 2011, everything is illegal.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's a fair-sized forum that occasionally has good stuff on this subject.

http://www.realcent.org/


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 30, 2012)

More on nickels;

http://lewrockwell.com/orig13/hathaway2.1.1.html


----------

